# LVL beam



## cibula11 (Jan 3, 2007)

I am placing a lvl beam in my living room to better support my soon to be finished, attic above. Any ideas on depth of beam.  I was thinking of using 2 9 1/2 in. beams together to span about 15 feet.  Is this overkill?


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 3, 2007)

Talk to your lumber company or the supplier of the beams. Only they can give you the enginerred specs on their beams.


----------



## newjack (Feb 1, 2007)

Check the specs on the specific beams, they should have some ratings. To me 9.5in beam should be fine for 15ft depending on what it is holding. But again check the beams specs first.


----------

